# i keep blushing around my male coworkers.



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i have SUCH a weird problem going on here.

so you know, i'm happily taken. but whenever i get around my male coworkers i just blush sometimes. it's like i'm having a totally normal conversation with them, and then my head is like.. so what's the most awkward thing that you could do right now?? oh right, let's make them think you're crushing on them!! and then my face gets cherry red and i want to go die. because i just want amiable relationships with my coworkers and i just want to get along. 

like this evening, dude coworker was being friendly and said i should stay around for another shift and he'd show me how to do something. COMPLETELY PLATONICALLY, he was just being nice and helpful. but of course my face lit up and i immediately ran from the situation. 

i'm super weird though around all of my male coworkers, sometimes just having anxiety around them, sometimes being weird about eye contact. i just don't know WHY this only affects me with men (i'm attracted to both men and women). and it affects me with ALL my male coworkers, not just the attractive ones, but the ones i couldn't even remotely be attracted to. 

i also totally messed it up with another coworker that i actually liked talking to, he was pretty neat, and i just kept freaking out when he was around and now we don't even make eye contact. 

i'm just super tired of overthinking these things and acting weird and i would just like to keep myself together for .. idk, ten minutes maybe??


----------



## SomeTosser (Oct 30, 2016)

Just casually slip in "I have a boyfriend" into the conversation and watch the relationship go from fun and flirty back to professional coworkers in like 2 days... maybe. I actually suck at this and my advice is probably the worst advice you're gonna get in here. My bad.


----------



## Jpatter (Dec 20, 2016)

I go through the same thing to some capacity. I'm paranoid about people looking at me and seeing I'm anxious because they'll apply whatever context they feel to your anxiety. The trick (easier said the done is to be okay with embarrassment. Also be more comfortable with experimenting with different actions.You could find guys attractive other than your husband and that's normal. Also you couldn't care about them and they think your a tiger lady out for the P and that's okay. That last one was a joke.


----------

